# Most humane way to euthanize?



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

My fish has been fighting a tumor that is affecting his gills and making it hard to breathe. I noticed that he seemed to be in discomfort a month ago, and he's worsened to the point that the only time he ever moves is to flinch when I turn on his light to check on him. I've been expecting him to die at any moment for a week now, and I feel like it's time to put him out of his misery.

I know there is controversy over this, but what is the most painless way to euthanize a fish? I was going to drug him, but seeing as he's already struggling to breath, would it be better to chill his water?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Clove Oil & Freezing Water Methods are best IMO.

In clove oil, it'll take a while because you'll have to put the fish asleep first and then add more oil to euthanize but most people prefer this rather than the freezing water. In the freeze water method, you just freeze water until there's a few ice crystals on the surface and then slowly drop your fish in. It's fast, but the shock euthanizes them.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

+1 for clove oil. Seems more humane and painless to me.

Sorry about your poor baby 8(


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

The old fisher man way is the best. Just crop off the head. Quick and painless. It's hard as hell to do to your pet. 

I have used vodka and cold water before. Put the fish in ice water to shock it that alone can kill a weak fish. Then I add vodka and they are gone fast. It's so hard to know what's the best way to put down a pet fish. When ever you add stuff to the water you could be causing pain like burning gills. 

If you can just chop the head off.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

People say that you are supposed to pith the head when you decapitate. Pithing is sticking the knife into the brain of the fish.

Blunt trauma is one of the most humane methods. For a small fish, you can place the fish on a paper towel, fold the towel over the fish and then hit it with a hammer. Aside from instant death, it's easy clean up. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Studies have shown that an overdose of anesthetic is the most human way to put down a fish. Cold water is fast, but possibly painful. Decapitation is NOT human unless the brain is pithed (destroyed) as brain function continues for several minutes in fish.

Clove oil is an anesthetic. The fish will grow numb, lose consciousness, stop breathing and die. It's what I would use.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I really don't think I can cut or hit him. I'm thinking the clove oil is probably the best option in this case. Do you know where to get some? Like would they have it at the grocery store or would I need to go to a pharmacy?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Clove oil is normally used in toothaches so I guess pharmacy, but the grocery store may have some.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

go to a pharmacy, look in the area for tooth ache relief section.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Make sure you do not use it in the tank though, unless you plan on throwing it away. I'd use a disposable container or gallon bucket, something you won't be putting fish in again at any point in the future. You'll only need a few drops of it to put him to sleep, and then continue adding drops until he passes.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Any drug store or pharmacy will have it. To perform the task, add a drop or two to about 1/2 a cup of tank water (in a jar, preferably), shake the jar to emulsify the oil, then drop the fish in. It'll do a couple laps, then fall down and die. This is the most humane method IMO, I have had to do it more than once and the fish does not appear to be in much pain. There are studies that show that after decapitation the brain still functions for minutes, so I don't really agree with that method. 

The initial dose of oil kills the fish, you do not need to add any more oil after that.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

You buy clove oil at health food stores only such as Chamberlin's which have locations in Florida. I don't know if Whole Foods would have clove oil. But the best place would be any health food store where you live.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

He passed away on his own Thursday night.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that. At least he's not suffering anymore.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss of your fish. At least you didn't have to euthanize him.


----------



## Dej92 (Jun 26, 2013)

For people who claim to love Bettas nd be enthusiasts you have some seriously mean ways of ending Betta life. Cutting off their head? Freezing them in water? That people is cruel!!!! The best way is to either give them back to a pet store or flush them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Um, flushing is one of the cruellest forms of euthanasia. The fish does not die instantly in most cases and I would imagine would suffer extreme stress until its death.

Blunt force trauma while it sounds cruel is a basically instantaneous death. 

No death is pleasant, but the best death we can offer our fish is something that is fast. The less suffering the better.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Dej92 said:


> For people who claim to love Bettas nd be enthusiasts you have some seriously mean ways of ending Betta life. Cutting off their head? Freezing them in water? That people is cruel!!!! The best way is to either give them back to a pet store or flush them.


We do. But they're humane. What if one of *your *bettas was suffering and you wanted to euthanize them quickly? You wouldn't just watch it suffer for a few more hours would you? 

As LittleBettaFish said, flushing is cruel. I suppose you got that from Finding Nemo? Plus, that may possibly introduce the disease to waterways. Even the water in sewers lead to rivers and oceans. You should watch your words before you question others about theirs.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I see some harsh words out there. I think the moderators of this site should put a sticky note on this very sensitive subject and put a blast post on the site for us to read. Anyone agree or disagree with me? Who are the moderators of this site or are they anonymous?


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Dej92 said:


> For people who claim to love Bettas nd be enthusiasts you have some seriously mean ways of ending Betta life. Cutting off their head? Freezing them in water? That people is cruel!!!! The best way is to either give them back to a pet store or flush them.


When you give a sick, suffering betta back to a pet store - what do you think they do?

Flushing is easy for YOU. It is horribly, horrendously cruel to the betta. Do you think they just float away to heaven? No, they are sucked down like in a horrible tornado, and if they survive being bashed around the pipes they suffocate in a septic tank.

Doing what is best and easiest for our pets is not the same as doing what's easiest for us. I have had to put down many animals (when you keep many animals, what they all have in common is they age and that sometimes when they're sick you can't help them) and while there are ways it might be easier for me - I always have to do what's easiest for THEM. Even if it's not pretty for me.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I feel that an experience betta owner (you all know who you are) should put a sticky note on this subject and then post it in this forum. Since I am a beginner I don't think I have the authority to do this. 

Please help all of us deal with this. I hear some angry tones in the messages I have been reading on this delicate subject.


----------



## Deeana Mill (Jul 4, 2013)

*I had to do it.*

Hello there, I am a new poster. And what a thread on which to make my first post. But this topic is what made me come onto the site in the first place.

For years I have been "fish-sitting" a grandson's Betta when the family goes on vacation. Two months ago when I went to get the fish they told me he was sick. So I brought him to my house and began reading online to try to figure out what was wrong with him. As it turns out, at age 6, he had several tumors on his body, one of them a huge one located in front of an eye. All he did was lay on his side at the top of the bowl.

I got the medication recommended, changed his water every other day, and felt I did all I could. I "nursed" him for a month. (Grandson was long home but I told him fishy was too sick to come home, took him out to Petco and we got a new fish for him. He was happy.)

Finally, despite all the care, Polly would not eat. At all.

I used the alcohol method. I dumped about an inch of rubbing alcohol (which you can buy very cheaply at any drugstore) into a small plastic Tupperware type plastic container. Then scooped fish out of his bowl into a small plastic cup of water. Drained most of the water out of that and then gently dumped fishy into the alcohol. It was very quick and I hope painless.

I will confess that it took me three days after realizing this was going to be necessary to actually do it.

In the meanwhile, on that day at Petco with my grandson while getting him a new Betta, I saw a beautiful red Betta with a Delta tail and got it for myself! Yayyy! A first time Betta owner I became!

A week later I was at Walmart to purchase some supplies. Oh.my.gosh! I was very upset about what I saw there! I immediately rescued another red Betta (a crown tail type with some fin problems and a tumor under it's mouth) that was in about 3" of dirty water in a small plastic cup. So now I have the two, in separate bowls.

I also promptly emailed Walmart Corporate Headquarters and complained about the fish treatment and the condition of the fish tanks at that store. The store manager called me the next day and "promised to make sure the tanks are taken care of better in the future".


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Anytime people get emotional the discussion breaks down, whatever the topic is. People have a tendency to not respect others rights to have their own viewpoint when they get emotional. A sticky is not going to change that.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you Deeana Mill for your well stated reply. Happy 4th to everyone.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes happy 4th. Not to mention anyone who's first post on a forum is putting other people is a troll. Troll's opinions are worthless. Happy 4th all! I learned a lot from this thread. I've never put a fish down but there was a case in which I could and should have but didn't know how. Glad I know how now if I ever need to.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I apologize for being harsh, but I am because I care. I said what should've been said, and I don't regret it whatsoever. My apologies. 

There's a thread for euthanization already up, but it's not a sticky. - http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116540


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Oops I meant *putting other people down lol. Yeah don't worry I wouldn't take your words back because trolls have no feelings anyways


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think that was a troll, that user actually posted a few threads. ._. But, whatever. Even betta forums aren't safe. *sigh*


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

He's either a troll or too young to understand common sense and other people's emotions. Either way whatever.


----------

